

Show HN: Password generator (terminal) - nohawp
https://github.com/knuthy/genpiepie

======
sigvef
> import Crypto.Random.random as rand

Kudos for using an appropriate random number generator.

~~~
nohawp
Thanks, PyCrypto is an outstanding lib.

